
Object-Relational Mapping Is the Vietnam of Computer Science (2006) - codeulike
https://blog.codinghorror.com/object-relational-mapping-is-the-vietnam-of-computer-science/
======
jacques_chester
The original paper: [http://blogs.tedneward.com/post/the-vietnam-of-computer-
scie...](http://blogs.tedneward.com/post/the-vietnam-of-computer-science/)

Previous HN discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14826496](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14826496)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7310077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7310077)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=780782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=780782)

